# Vonderlau Kawasaki



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking to purchase a Mule Pro FX and wondering if anyone has had any experience with Vonderlau in El Campo. Their pricing seems competetive and the location works for me. Just need to know if they are reputable. Any help appreciated.

TD


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes they are reputable...been in business forever.

TH


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thanks, Trouthunter*

I actually picked it up Saturday morning and went to the lease. It's fast, smooth riding, carries lots of feed and has a beer holder. Petty much thumbs up all around. I can't believe I waited so long to have one of these.


----------

